# Workstation Accessories



## D.Oliver (Nov 5, 2015)

I built a workstation a couple weeks back and shared the video here on IAP.
Lyonsacc gave me some guff about there not being a lathe in the video. So here is a video I made of some accessories for the workstation. I made sure there was a lathe present.:tongue:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mzxRYWQYMU


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice video Derek. 2 Thumbs up.


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 5, 2015)

That is a sweet video Derek.
You just might have a new calling in the future.:handshake:

Seriously........do you have the plans for what you are showing? 
I would love to get a printout or buy them if I have to.
That is a sweet idea.  Very surprised you did so well. :biggrin:


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 5, 2015)

I got the plans from ShopNotes magazine issue 87.  The mini lumber rack is my own design and the moveable L brackets are modified from what was shown in the magazine.


----------



## larryc (Nov 5, 2015)

That Shop Notes was a great magazine. Too bad they discontinued it.


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 5, 2015)

larryc said:


> That Shop Notes was a great magazine. Too bad they discontinued it.


 
Totally agree with you. It was one of my favorites.  Luckily, the list of project I have to build from Shopnotes is so long, it will be years before I truly feel the pain of it no longer being in production.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice video Derek.


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 5, 2015)

Well, then here's some good news ....

Shopnotes has a website with available plans ...


There's a price attached, but for good plans it's worth the money.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 5, 2015)

Great video Dez, :biggrin: 
Isn't it strange how we have an image of what we think people look like before we see them......
I actually thought you'd be an old fart.....but boy oh boy....was I wrong!!! What a stud!!!
You are making the wrong kinda videos...:tongue:
:biggrin:


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 5, 2015)

Excellent video and very clever design on your work station.  Man do you work fast!!!

Jim Smith


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 5, 2015)

Jim Smith said:


> Excellent video and very clever design on your work station.  Man do you work fast!!!
> 
> Jim Smith




That is what I got out of it too. You can make a lot of pens in a day.


----------



## lyonsacc (Nov 5, 2015)

All right!  Now we are talkin' about a good video.  I don't know about you, but the highlights for me were the 4 seconds from 8:24 to 8:28 and the end credits.  Fantastic!

All kidding aside, that is going to be handy to have around. Way up north, for that long cold winter . . .


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 5, 2015)

larryc said:


> That Shop Notes was a great magazine. Too bad they discontinued it.


 

Does anyone know if you can get back issues?
This would be one I would get.


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 5, 2015)

lyonsacc said:


> All right!  Now we are talkin' about a good video.  I don't know about you, but the highlights for me were the 4 seconds from 8:24 to 8:28 and the end credits.  Fantastic!
> 
> All kidding aside, that is going to be handy to have around. Way up north, for that long cold winter . . .


 
Now you see why I'm hesitant about putting my lathe in videos.  Everyone gets all envious of how big mine is......:biggrin:


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 5, 2015)

skiprat said:


> Great video Dez, :biggrin:
> Isn't it strange how we have an image of what we think people look like before we see them......
> I actually thought you'd be an old fart.....but boy oh boy....was I wrong!!! What a stud!!!
> You are making the wrong kinda videos...:tongue:
> :biggrin:


 
That's funny!:biggrin:


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 5, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> larryc said:
> 
> 
> > That Shop Notes was a great magazine. Too bad they discontinued it.
> ...


 
Hey Wayne,  I found this link for online back issues.

ShopNotes Library


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 5, 2015)

Derek,
Thank you for the link.
Now just got to explain to the LOML why I need it.

Keep smiling,


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Nov 5, 2015)

That trophy is sweet:biggrin:


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 6, 2015)

Derek
You make some great videos......they make me tired just watching. They're like cardio for woodworkers. I like how you used an old mustard bottle for a glue bottle  (see, I pay attention)....I'm stealing that idea. 

...and I think you might have a secret admirer........hmmmmmm? 





skiprat said:


> Great video Dez, :biggrin:
> Isn't it strange how we have an image of what we think people look like before we see them......
> I actually thought you'd be an old fart.....but boy oh boy....was I wrong!!! *What a stud!!!
> You are making the wrong kinda videos.*..:tongue:
> :biggrin:


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 6, 2015)

Not so secret anymore ..... Next go round, Derek, put in a hampster wheel for visitors ...  :tongue:


----------



## ossaguy (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks for the excellent video!




Steve


----------



## wob50 (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice table and lathe how many hp was that


----------

